# New Cherry For One Of Our Members



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

One lucky member is taking this girl home very soon ......







" Happy Tort- N " 

JD~:shy:


----------



## kathyth (Mar 25, 2014)

That is definitely a lucky member!

Good morning, Jeff!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 25, 2014)

How lucky is s/he!ï¼!ï¼

So cute and colorful.


I mean the red foot...........................LOL!!


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky they are going to get one beautiful tortoise for sure .


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2014)

Who ever it is has great tastes! (it's a scute special!)


----------



## MikeCow1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful tortoise


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 25, 2014)

Its me !! I can hardly wait. Shes beautiful. Ive decided to place both of my Sulcatas and only have my reds and the cherryheads which will be kept apart in their own setups. Im so excited to be getting this gourgous baby from Mr JD. Im simply beside myself. And shes a splitty so that makes her all the more special. Thank you so much again Mr JD and Thank you TFO for everything you folks have taught me. Maria


P.S Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. My sis is actually giving me this tort for my Birthday. She just had me contact Mr JD so i could pick which one i wanted. Shes The Best Sis ever we live next door to each other and are also best friends.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the Kuddo's everyone ....Miss Maria will be one happy camper with this lil' gal! .....


and glad she is going to a great home ....
JD~


----------



## shanu303 (Mar 25, 2014)

@sissyofone, you are lucky indeed  .... really gorgeous tort


----------



## diamondbp (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome selection Maria. I know you are gonna enjoy it to the highest degree


----------



## Instinct (Mar 25, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you all . Im very excited.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> Thank you all . Im very excited.



She is a wonderful baby ......and quite the "LQQKER" too~


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 26, 2014)

I think she absolutly beautiful. What are her parents names? Im trying to figure out what to name her.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2014)

"Oscar".....a *HUGE* CHERRYHEAD.....










and 'OG MOM "








your new lil one '





JD~:shy:


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 26, 2014)

The whole family is gourgous. Im so happy. I can hardly wait. How old is my baby? Was she hatched in Dec?


----------



## kathyth (Mar 26, 2014)

I would like to add, you have a very nice sister!!!
You knew that!


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you very much. I feel very blessed. Shes not only my sis but my best friend.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> I think she absolutly beautiful. What are her parents names? Im trying to figure out what to name her.



and an extra special shot for you ..... She was born 10/19/2013





JD~:shy:


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you so much. (squeals with excitement) I luv her already. THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## sibi (Mar 27, 2014)

Maria, your new baby is sooooooo cute!!!!! I love, love, love baby cherryheads. I know you'll be the best mom. And the extra scute is simply extraordinary!!! You've got some good genes with her parents too.


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you Ms Sylvia Im soo excited. I think that baby is absolutly adorable. I will keep u posted.


----------



## pam (Mar 27, 2014)

She is beautiful  Hope you post lots of pictures as she grows


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh yes will definitly post pics. And Thank you


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 15, 2014)

*Update* NEW PICS ...On Lucy Shes doing great!  @ N2TORTS Still a little shy, but slowly, coming out of her shell.  Heres a few pics of her now.  She eats well and goes outdoors for a couple hours at least every other day, I try to take her out daily. She gets a soak for about 20 min every day.Latly her humidity has been staying around 78%. How is she looking? And another thing if anyone can tell me what marbeling starts out looking like? I would appreciate it. She has a little spot almost to the back of her shell and I was wondering what it could be? I will try to get a better pic later today. It can be seen in the first pic. It doesnt look like anything bad or even a sore spot.


----------



## sibi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Maria!!! Just found your thread. Give me a moment to read through it. How are you? And, why are you up so early?


----------



## sibi (Aug 15, 2014)

sibi said:


> Hi Maria!!! Just found your thread. Give me a moment to read through it. How are you? And, why are you up so early?



My goodness she's just too cute!!!0,
Looks like she's growing fine. I wouldn't worry about the spot. I think it's just natural. You're doing a great job with her!!!


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol. Ikr. Just cant sleep. Was going to try again here soon and hopefully sleep shall come this go round . I took an extra long nap today thats probably not helped alot either. Lol I decided to keep adding to this thread. That way all of her Updates will be together.


----------



## sibi (Aug 15, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> Lol. Ikr. Just cant sleep. Was going to try again here soon and hopefully sleep shall come this go round . I took an extra long nap today thats probably not helped alot either. Lol I decided to keep adding to this thread. That way all of her Updates will be together.



Don't forget to transfer the family picks to your computer so that you can send it to Walmart for prints. Everything is computerized , so, it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## pfara (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Maria! Yeah, that white spot in right on the back is the beginning of marbling. Your baby's a stunner. Congrats!


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2014)

I just found this thread. Congrats. She is looking great.


----------



## pam (Aug 15, 2014)

She looks great keep up the good work


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. @pfara I thought it was, But had to be sure. Im so excited I can hardly wait to see what she looks like when she gets bigger. Im still as proud of her as the day I got her from Tortoise Cove.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 15, 2014)

LQQKING.....Awesome ! .....


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 16, 2014)

Shes just so darn cute. Thanks everyone I will post more pics soon.


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 18, 2014)

@N2TORTS do all cherries marble? Are either of her parents marbled? Just thought id ask.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 18, 2014)

Lucy looks fantastic! Your doing a fabulous job!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 18, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> @N2TORTS do all cherries marble? Are either of her parents marbled? Just thought id ask.


No ...not all , and there differences in degrees' . The mother of your baby does show signs of Marbling while the father is a very colorful and huge CherryHead......
Good shot of contrast between Cherries ........





Your Mum'




Pops ......




For some other heavy reading here is an abstract ....
*Cornification in reptilian epidermis occurs through the deposition of keratin-associated beta-proteins (beta-keratins) onto a scaffold of intermediate filament keratins.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23065677


Here even is a Marbled Redfoot .....with Yellow marbling ...


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Wow, Thanks for all that info Mr JD. Thats awesome. I think Lucy aka Baby Nom Noms lol she eats everything, Lol And Has her pops beautifull bright red head. And it looks like shes getting a little marbeling from her mom.


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 18, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Lucy looks fantastic! Your doing a fabulous job!!


Thank you @Ms Kathy. Shes been nothing but a joy. Her nickname is Baby Nom Noms  lol she eats any and everything i give her. Shes a little piggy.


----------

